# 489 Provisional Visa invitation



## Kart1980 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Today I received invitation to apply for 489 Provisional Family Sponsored Visa. I have 65 points, Analyst Programmer. Other similar invitations please reply. I could not find any thread or post for this, if there is any inform me.

Good luck.
Kart


----------



## little kangaroo (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi Kart1980,

Congrats to you. Can you please share your timeline here.

Regards,


----------



## Kart1980 (Jul 27, 2010)

little kangaroo said:


> Hi Kart1980,
> 
> Congrats to you. Can you please share your timeline here.
> 
> Regards,



Hi Little Kangaroo..

Thanks. 
Below is y timeline.

[261311] ACS: 28 Nov 2011 | IELTS: 7 W-6| EOI (489) Lodged (65pts)EOI: 01.Jul.2012 | EOI Invitation: 15.Sep.2012 | Yet to Apply

Kart


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Kart1980 said:


> Hi Little Kangaroo..
> 
> Thanks.
> Below is y timeline.
> ...


Hi Kart,

Can you please let me know why you decided to go for 489 when you have 65 points..


----------



## Kart1980 (Jul 27, 2010)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi Kart,
> 
> Can you please let me know why you decided to go for 489 when you have 65 points..


Hi Vinoth,

I only have 55 points for 1980 and 189 Visa. the additional 10 points is for relative in Australia which will be added only if applying for 489 which is not a PR but a Provisional Visa for 4 years but have to live only in Designated area where the Sponsor is staying. After 2 years if I have worked for 12 months I can apply for PR.

So have you applied already? Whats your Timeline?

Kart


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Kart,

My timelines are there in my signature.. I have applied for my 189 with 65 points and still waiting for an invite..


----------



## little kangaroo (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi, Kart,

For which state are you going to apply for ? And what is your assessment regarding work in Regional areas, whether is it easy to find in your own field or one has to do odd jobs.

Please share your experience as one of your relative is living in regional area so you must have lot of information regarding that.

Regards.


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

hi kart,
I too have applied for 489 and waiting for an invite desperately. I have submitted my EOI with 60 pts . Hope will get some update soon .


----------



## Kart1980 (Jul 27, 2010)

hellraiser said:


> hi kart,
> I too have applied for 489 and waiting for an invite desperately. I have submitted my EOI with 60 pts . Hope will get some update soon .


Hi ,

Wish you the best. 

Kart


[261311] ACS: 28 Nov 2011 | IELTS: 7 W-6| EOI (489) Lodged (65pts)EOI: 01.Jul.2012 | EOI Invitation: 15.Sep.2012 | Submited App: 01 Oct 2012


----------



## Basharbd (Nov 4, 2012)

Dear all:

I have submitted EOI on 24 September, 2012 for 489 Family sponsored (relatives living in Adelaide) through my agent & my score is 65. My job is under SOL-2 (job code: 225111-Advertising Specialist). My agent are saying it will take time to get invitation because my job is not under SOL-1. Is it correct ? if yes, can anyone assume how long it will take for me to get invitation ?

Please suggest.

Thanks,
Bashar


----------



## zeon (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Can someone help me about this.

I wish to apply 489. Do i need to get nomination from state before submit the EOI?

I look at the NT 489 & 190 Sponsorship Application Form, it need the evidence of SkillSelect EOI number issued by DIAC SkillSelect System.

So, this is mean i have to submit the EOI first, then apply for the nomination?

Thanks..


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

Basharbd said:


> Dear all:
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 24 September, 2012 for 489 Family sponsored (relatives living in Adelaide) through my agent & my score is 65. My job is under SOL-2 (job code: 225111-Advertising Specialist). My agent are saying it will take time to get invitation because my job is not under SOL-1. Is it correct ? if yes, can anyone assume how long it will take for me to get invitation ?
> 
> ...


hi Bashar,
For SOL-2 no one can predict but I feel it should not take much time as application filed based on SOL-1 for 489 are almost done. Suggesting based on my own experience I got an invite in 10 days I had 60 pts (SOL-1) ,so if SOL-1 application are over they will for sure move to SOL-2. But this is just an assumption so think wisely and then take a decision.

Regards,
Hellraiser


----------



## barakn (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi Kart1980,

First of all congratulation for the invitation. I need some help from if you don't mind

Actually I had applied for the family visa in Jan 2009 under 176 subclass. At first, they were saying it will take some time. Now they have started saying they will consider for the 489 applications first rather than 176 applications.

So I am considering to apply for 489 VISA subclass. I have few questions for the 489 VISA subclass. 

Occupation: - 261314 SOFTWARE TESTER
IELTS: - 6 in each and 6.5 overall. (Points 0)
Yrs of Exp :- 7 yrs (Points 10)
Education :- B.Tech (Points 15)
Age:- 29 (Points 30)

I tried hard but I am not able to get the 7 in each band in IELTS, that’s the reason I am not able to apply for 190 subclass.

Q1. Can I apply for 489 regional sponsored for Victoria? My occupation is not in the SOL 1 but exists in the Victoria State occupation list. Is it mandate to get 7 band in the IELTS if we are applying for 489 regional state sponsorship? 
Q2. Is 489 regional sponsored is similar to the state sponsorship for Subclass 190 in terms of IELTS requirements?
Q3. Can I apply for 489 family sponsored for Victoria (My brother is residing in Melbourne)? My occupation is not in the SOL 1 but exists in the Victoria State occupation list. As it is clearly mentioned in the skill select that my occupation should be in the SOL 1. Although it exists in the SOL 2 as well as in the Victoria State occupation list.
Q4. What will be the processing time for 489 family sponsored? Also, there is maximum family visa limit is set to 4200 only.


----------



## Kart1980 (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy NewYear to All.. I got my Grant Today..Begineiing of a new year..Hurayy..




[261311] ACS: 28 Nov 2011 | IELTS: 7 W-6| EOI (489) Lodged (65pts)EOI: 01.Jul.2012 | EOI Invitation: 15.Sep.2012Yet | Appl Lodged: 1st Oct | Ack: 10th Oct | CO: 24th Oct | Meds, Pcc, Form 80: 28th Oct | Grant: 31st Dec


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Kart1980 said:


> Happy NewYear to All.. I got my Grant Today..Begineiing of a new year..Hurayy..
> 
> 
> [261311] ACS: 28 Nov 2011 | IELTS: 7 W-6| EOI (489) Lodged (65pts)EOI: 01.Jul.2012 | EOI Invitation: 15.Sep.2012Yet | Appl Lodged: 1st Oct | Ack: 10th Oct | CO: 24th Oct | Meds, Pcc, Form 80: 28th Oct | Grant: 31st Dec


Congrats Kart1980!!!


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi all,
It's nice to see this thread. I also applied for 489 state sponsored on 13th Dec and waiting for Ack. 
Do you have any idea about current processing time for 489?


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

Kart1980 said:


> Happy NewYear to All.. I got my Grant Today..Begineiing of a new year..Hurayy..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




congrats kart1980 :clap2:. This is best new year gift DIAC can give anyone . Enjoy and have a blast for new year. Just a question ,your medicals were further referred as I can see it took almost 2 months for your grant after CO got allocated.

So when you planning to lane: ?

Regards,
HellRaiser


----------



## Kart1980 (Jul 27, 2010)

fringe123 said:


> Hi all,
> It's nice to see this thread. I also applied for 489 state sponsored on 13th Dec and waiting for Ack.
> Do you have any idea about current processing time for 489?


Thanks fringe..

The processing time for 489 is max 12 months...but as far as i know they are processing it similar to 189 and 190.. you will get soon. and CO will be allocated within 5 weeks..once you submit pcc and meds..you will get it possibly within a month or two.. I had to submit docs for 7 companies and some had reference others i gave sttutory drclsration and it was a bit complicsted,,but stll i got my grant in exactly 3 months..


----------



## Kart1980 (Jul 27, 2010)

hellraiser said:


> congrats kart1980 :clap2:. This is best new year gift DIAC can give anyone . Enjoy and have a blast for new year. Just a question ,your medicals were further referred as I can see it took almost 2 months for your grant after CO got allocated.
> 
> So when you planning to lane: ?
> 
> ...


No Hellraise..my Meds were not refered..I think my CO was on vacation because i did not get any reply to my mail sent in the 1st week of Dec..(She replied within a day or 2 for all my emails.)


----------



## SAltish (Nov 30, 2012)

Kart1980 said:


> Happy NewYear to All.. I got my Grant Today..Begineiing of a new year..Hurayy..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many MAny Congrates Kart. :clap2:
WIshing u a happy life.


----------



## Kart1980 (Jul 27, 2010)

barakn said:


> Hi Kart1980,
> 
> First of all congratulation for the invitation. I need some help from if you don't mind
> 
> ...


Hi Barakn,

Thanks and sorry for the late reply..i didnt check this forum for long time..Have you already applied.


Q1. Can I apply for 489 regional sponsored for Victoria? My occupation is not in the SOL 1 but exists in the Victoria State occupation list. Is it mandate to get 7 band in the IELTS if we are applying for 489 regional state sponsorship? 

You can apply for 489, if you already have ACS assesment. Min 6.0 in each band is required. If not in SOL 1 then you will be invited only after invting all SOL 1 applicants

Q2. Is 489 regional sponsored is similar to the state sponsorship for Subclass 190 in terms of IELTS requirements?

IELTS requirement is same for all PR types..min 6.0-0pts in each band, 7.0- 10pts
Q3. Can I apply for 489 family sponsored for Victoria (My brother is residing in Melbourne)? My occupation is not in the SOL 1 but exists in the Victoria State occupation list. As it is clearly mentioned in the skill select that my occupation should be in the SOL 1. Although it exists in the SOL 2 as well as in the Victoria State occupation list.

If not in SOL 1 then you will be invited only after inviting all SOL 1 applicants.
You will get 10 points fot 489 for sponsor. Melbourne and Vic are under the regions so no problem there.

Q4. What will be the processing time for 489 family sponsored? Also, there is maximum family visa limit is set to 4200 only.

The processing time is 12 months.. but in reality they are processing it like 189 & 190. I got my grant in 3 months after application lodgeg. Ist OCT applied, 31st Dec Grant received.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

Kart1980 said:


> Hi Vinoth,
> 
> I only have 55 points for 1980 and 189 Visa. the additional 10 points is for relative in Australia which will be added only if applying for 489 which is not a PR but a Provisional Visa for 4 years but have to live only in Designated area where the Sponsor is staying. After 2 years if I have worked for 12 months I can apply for PR.
> 
> ...


you meant you have to stay in the same place as your sponsor?? the information i got is that you do not have to stay in the same place as your sponsor, you can stay in any designated area that is what my agent told me. if i am wrong, please let me know please.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

Kart1980 said:


> Hi Barakn,
> 
> Thanks and sorry for the late reply..i didnt check this forum for long time..Have you already applied.
> 
> ...


i did not believe that it took 3 months to get grant.... my friend got 189 grant within 3 weeks only....


----------



## Basharbd (Nov 4, 2012)

Kart1980 said:


> Hi Barakn,
> 
> Thanks and sorry for the late reply..i didnt check this forum for long time..Have you already applied.
> 
> ...


Dear Kart1980,

How do you know that SOL 2 applicants for 489 family sponsored visa will get invitation after DIAC done with SOL 1 ? Have you found that in any website. If yes, please give me the link.

Please reply.

Thanks,
BASHAR


----------



## barakn (Dec 3, 2012)

Kart1980 said:


> Hi Barakn,
> 
> Thanks and sorry for the late reply..i didnt check this forum for long time..Have you already applied.
> 
> ...


Hi Kart1980,

Thank you for the reply!!

I have submitted the EOI and was able to select class 190 & 489(Regional Sponsored) only.
I tried 489 Family Sponsored also but in the last page, i was asked to deselect the 489 Family Sponsored subclass as my occupation does not belong to SOL1.

Can i get an invitation to apply for VISA without filing for Victoria State Sponsorship?
Is it mandate to apply for state nomination first?

Once more thing i want to ask, previously I have also applied for VISA(Older family sponsored 176 Subclass) in January 2009. They are not processing them right now. Recently they said they will only process 489 family sponsored as they have limited spots left for the year 2012-13.
Do you have some idea about the Older family sponsored 176 Subclass visa processing time?


----------



## mohsin_jawed (Oct 23, 2012)

*489*



Kart1980 said:


> Hi Little Kangaroo..
> 
> Thanks.
> Below is y timeline.
> ...


Hello,

I would like to know can a new PR holder sponsor his/her relative on 489 right away after living in a designated area? 

Regards,
Mohsin


----------



## mahmoodm2 (Sep 14, 2012)

*Looking for Visa Type 190 or 489*

Hi Experts,

I am looking for to choose between 190 or 489 visa. My conditions are as below:

Points =55 ( without sponsorship + more than 8 years work experience)
IELTS = overall is 7 but not all bands in 7
Occupation = SOL 1 ( 261312 Developer Programmer)

I am planning to be nominated by Victoria. In Victoria online application form I have to choose between 190 or 489 and I have no job offer now from any Victorian employer.I have 4 page CV with descriptions about my current projects and their attachments, about my current employer. 

1- Is it required to have a job offer for 489 visa?
2- Which of them is more accepted by Victoria? 190 or 489?
3- What does it mean by detailed CV ?Which aspects do I have to high lite in?Is it better to emphasis on role & responsibilities or on projects?

Best Regards


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi

I m recent graduate in IT in sydney... I get 6 each

M i eligible for VIC 489??


----------



## Manan85 (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi all, 

Did anyone get 489 family sponsored invitation recently?
I have submitted EOI with 65 points on 2nd December 2014.. Two rounds are gone already.. 
Does anyone have idea how long is it taking to get invitation these days..? My job (Analyst Programer) is available in both SOL and CSOL..

Regards..


----------



## Jason123456789 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi Manan85,
I also lodged my EOI(65 points)on 8th of December 2014 for Family sponsorship 489 visa,still waiting for invitation.I m appllied for Northern Territory,how about u?


----------



## Jason123456789 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi all, Did anyone get 489 family sponsored invitation recently? I have submitted EOI with 65 points on 2nd December 2014.. Two rounds are gone already.. Does anyone have idea how long is it taking to get invitation these days..? My job (Analyst Programer) is available in both SOL and CSOL.. Regards..

@Manan85
Have u received invitation on 9th of January 2015??


----------



## Manan85 (Dec 11, 2014)

Jason123456789 said:


> @Manan85
> Have u received invitation on 9th of January 2015??


Hi, 

No.. I didn't get invitation 
How many points do you have..??


----------



## Jason123456789 (Oct 27, 2014)

@Manan85
I have same points as u.
65


----------



## Manan85 (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi jason123456789
Is your job open in SOL or CSOL?


----------



## joshi90 (Jul 17, 2013)

family sponsored have least priority than 489 SS, my cousin lodged his EOI for 489 Family Sponsored in Aug 2014, still no response....Just putting it there


----------



## Jason123456789 (Oct 27, 2014)

@manan85
My occupation is on SOL list.

@Joshi90,
Really, how many points does ur cousin had when submitting EOI??


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

Intellectual said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Hope you all are doing well....
> 
> ...


Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489)

Following this link, I got

You can sponsor an eligible relative for this visa if:

you are at least 18 years of age
you live in a *designated area of Australia*
you are an Australian citizen, an Australian permanent resident, or an eligible New Zealand citizen.
The relative or the relative's partner you want to sponsor must be your:

child or stepchild
parent or step-parent
brother, sister, adoptive brother, adoptive sister, stepbrother, step sister, niece, nephew, adoptive niece, adoptive nephew, step niece, step nephew, aunt, uncle, adoptive aunt, adoptive uncle
grandparent or first cousin.
Your sponsor should provide certain documents as listed in the document checklist.

To sponsor an applicant, you need to complete the following statutory declaration:

Skilled Regional (class SP) 489 (provisional) visa sponsor declaration (27KB PDF).
Give the completed form to the applicant so that they can include the form with their visa application.


----------



## Jason123456789 (Oct 27, 2014)

@Joshi90,Really!!!how many points does ur cousin had when submitting EOI??


----------



## Jason123456789 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi All, is there anyone who got invitation for Family Sponsorship 489 visa with 65 points??If yes, when did he/she submitted EOI??And how long did it take for invitation?


----------



## hammy28 (Mar 20, 2015)

*489*

Hi there, I also applied for visa 489. Submitted it last Nov.2014. And yet there is still no invitation. =( Does it really take that long to be invited? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## chrisrogers123 (Feb 27, 2015)

This visa allows skilled workers to live and work in specified regional areas for up to four years.


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

hammy28 said:


> Hi there, I also applied for visa 489. Submitted it last Nov.2014. And yet there is still no invitation. =( Does it really take that long to be invited?
> Thanks in advance


Hi, did applied for the visa or submitted EOI???


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

hammy28 said:


> Hi there, I also applied for visa 489. Submitted it last Nov.2014. And yet there is still no invitation. =( Does it really take that long to be invited?
> Thanks in advance


about 1 year or more bro


----------



## hammy28 (Mar 20, 2015)

submitted EOI


----------



## hammy28 (Mar 20, 2015)

oh so it is really takes some time. hopefully i can get an invite too. thanks!


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

hammy28 said:


> oh so it is really takes some time. hopefully i can get an invite too. thanks!


You will probably get an invitation but waiting time may too long, more than a year. Many 60 points 489 FS members in this topic had been waiting for invitation nearly 2 years.


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

hammy28 said:


> oh so it is really takes some time. hopefully i can get an invite too. thanks!


What's your occupation? If your look at my timeline, I almost waited for 2 years. So, if it's possible try visa 189 or 190. If no other option go for 489 but your have to be patience


----------



## hammy28 (Mar 20, 2015)

thanks for the info, just a newbie here. I've read previous posts and mostly said that it really took that long to get an invite. there is one who got an invite after 4 months. does it depend on your occupation or not?


----------



## hammy28 (Mar 20, 2015)

i'm a medical scientist. yeah i'll take my ielts so i can have additional points to apply for 189.
what's yours occupation if i may ask too? are you already there in australia?


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

hammy28 said:


> i'm a medical scientist. yeah i'll take my ielts so i can have additional points to apply for 189.
> what's yours occupation if i may ask too? are you already there in australia?


My occupation is Software Engineer. It's one of the occupation which pro-rata basis invitations given. That's why it took so much time to get the invitation. Else it won't be that much time. But it'll take time than visa type 189.

No, I lodged my visa very recently. I won't expect visa grant anytime soon coz I'm delaying my wife's medical test


----------



## hammy28 (Mar 20, 2015)

what does pro rata-basis mean? oh so you've already lodged your visa already & just waiting for it? that's good


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

hammy28 said:


> i'm a medical scientist. yeah i'll take my ielts so i can have additional points to apply for 189.
> what's yours occupation if i may ask too? are you already there in australia?


they are inviting 60 points applicants. Do submit EOI now

13 March 2015 invitation round results


----------



## hammy28 (Mar 20, 2015)

i have already submitted last november. no response yet


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

hammy28 said:


> i have already submitted last november. no response yet


As you can see cutoff for visa 489 is 22 August 2014. So, you have to wait bit longer


----------



## hammy28 (Mar 20, 2015)

do they have a cutoff date for that? i thought there are invites per rounds?


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

hammy28 said:


> do they have a cutoff date for that? i thought there are invites per rounds?


Yes, only 150 invitations for visa 489 on 13th March round. But on top of that there's a cutoff date. Since, number of invitations are very less compared to visa 189, 489 cutoff date moves vary slowly.


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

slvicky said:


> As you can see cutoff for visa 489 is 22 August 2014. So, you have to wait bit longer


I gave up family sponsorship after 2 rounds and change to SS. They gave invitation to me after 3 days (look my signature)


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

Huy said:


> I gave up family sponsorship after 2 rounds and change to SS. They gave invitation to me after 3 days (look my signature)


Yes. If your occupation has opportunity for 489 SS sponsorship go for it. But for every occupation state sponsorship isn't available & every state not giving 489 SS. That's the problem 

If you have no other option than 489 relative sponsorship, you have to be very patience & bit of luck


----------



## hammy28 (Mar 20, 2015)

thanks for the info guys, i'll study more for writing in my ietlts so i can have additional points to be able to apply for 189


----------



## hammy28 (Mar 20, 2015)

if i may ask what is PCC and CO?


----------



## hammy28 (Mar 20, 2015)

if i may ask, how does state sponsorship works by the way?


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

hammy28 said:


> if i may ask what is PCC and CO?


PCC - Police Clearance Certificate

CO - Case Officer


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

hammy28 said:


> if i may ask, how does state sponsorship works by the way?


Extracted from skillselect site, 

State and Territory government agencies can view your expression of interest in SkillSelect and decide whether to nominate you for a visa. Each state or territory has a list of occupations that guides the types of skills they are looking for.

In your expression of interest, you can indicate your interest in just one State or Territory, or you can choose to be available to all States and Territories. If you accept a nomination, the States and Territories might require you to:

live in the nominating State or Territory for at least two years
tell the State or Territory your address, both before and after you arrive in Australia
be prepared to complete surveys and provide information they ask for
meet any other requirements.
Each State or Territory government agency has its own process for nominating expressions of interest, some agencies contact people directly, and others wait for people to contact them. You can find more information on their websites:

Australian Capital Territory: Migrating to Canberra
New South Wales: Live and work in NSW
Northern Territory: Pathways through business and skill migrations
Queensland: Business and Skilled Migration Queensland
South Australia: Immigration South Australia
Tasmania: Migrating to Tasmania
Victoria: Live in Victoria
Western Australia: Live in Western Australia.


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

slvicky said:


> Extracted from skillselect site,
> 
> State and Territory government agencies can view your expression of interest in SkillSelect and decide whether to nominate you for a visa. Each state or territory has a list of occupations that guides the types of skills they are looking for.
> 
> ...


Information in DIBP website is general. We have to follow the requirements in particular regional


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

Huy said:


> Information in DIBP website is general. We have to follow the requirements in particular regional


Yes exactly. That's why you need to visit each state's site & get the information


----------



## hammy28 (Mar 20, 2015)

just want to share that i got an invitation today!!


----------



## hammy28 (Mar 20, 2015)

thank you for all the information you've shared


----------



## hammy28 (Mar 20, 2015)

hi just want to ask if all the documents you've submitted were all notarized? thanks!


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

hammy28 said:


> hi just want to ask if all the documents you've submitted were all notarized? thanks!


don't care about them. U lodge this visa online, just scan all original ones in color and upload them all. That's it


----------



## hammy28 (Mar 20, 2015)

coz it says in the website, "All documents that you provide must be certified copies of original documents"


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

hammy28 said:


> coz it says in the website, "All documents that you provide must be certified copies of original documents"


Even though immi site requested all documents with certified copies, I noticed one of expat members only uploaded colored scan copies of all documents without certifying and received grant successfully.

But, me also uploaded the certified copies as immi requested, to avoid any delays. Others please share your thoughts


----------



## hammy28 (Mar 20, 2015)

hi there! it's been a while since i last logged in here. I've gathered all documents that I need. 
Just wondering if I need to go on my medicals or should I wait a letter from a CO? 
thank you =)


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

hammy28 said:


> hi there! it's been a while since i last logged in here. I've gathered all documents that I need.
> Just wondering if I need to go on my medicals or should I wait a letter from a CO?
> thank you =)


No. Once you lodge the visa you can do the medical test, so that you can upload all the documents including medical & PCC. Then you can expect a direct grant if no issues in your documents


----------



## hammy28 (Mar 20, 2015)

oh i see. was just wondering when will there be a case officer? sorry if i have a lot of questions


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

hammy28 said:


> oh i see. was just wondering when will there be a case officer? sorry if i have a lot of questions


It'll take around 2 months to assign a CO.

btw, could you add timeline to your signature


----------



## hammy28 (Mar 20, 2015)

how do i do that? 

btw, what tests will I undergo for the medical? are there specific tests listed? can't seem to find it. thanks!


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

hammy28 said:


> how do i do that?
> 
> btw, what tests will I undergo for the medical? are there specific tests listed? can't seem to find it. thanks!


Go to Quick Links ==> Edit Signature

You have to do,
medical examination with panel physician
Chest x-ray
HIV test


----------



## hammy28 (Mar 20, 2015)

just finished medical yesterday. they said the results will be given in a week, hopefully it'll all be okay. Anyway, what's the next step after this?  will just wait for them to process i guess?


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

Friends,

please help, i have my blood brother living in australia, citizen.can i apply under Skilled Regional (Provisional) Subclass 489 Visa now? is it still opened? or will be opened? if so can you please tell me when we are expecting. Thanks in advance!


----------



## hammy28 (Mar 20, 2015)

hi! how's it going for you?


----------



## hammy28 (Mar 20, 2015)

hi there, what's blood brother if i may ask?


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

I meant My elder brother who lives in aus...


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

My friend sister currently in parth area code 6060.he is aligibal for 489 family sponsor? ?


----------



## HIMMVOV6 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello everyone.. 
Please clear my confusion regarding 489 FS. My brother in law is sponsoring me from Melbourne Victoria . 
1 I checked from website liveinvictoria vic gov au and found that for certain occupations IELTS 7 bands in every module is essential for state nomination. My ielts score is 7.5 7 6 6.5. I am really confused if condition of minimum 7 bands is essential for 489 FS also or it is only for 489 SS. Moreover my occupation doesnot exactly matches with Victoria state nomination.
2 My occupation is on SOL. My next question is about qualification. I have done BE in electronics and telecommunication. My designation was Junior Engineer (Telecom) from 2002 to 2010 slightly less than eight years and work was related to electronic as well as telecommunication fields After 2010 until now my designation is Assistant Engineer(Electrical) and work relates to electronics as well as electrical fields. My question is in which field i should go for skill assessment for my qualification as well as work experience.
Thank You in anticipation


----------



## neil_man (Aug 12, 2015)

*Need Suggestion*

Hi, 

Can someone Guide me in here, I am eligible and have applied for 489 Sub class Visa with SA State Sponsorship and waiting for the EOI response. I am a Quality Assurance Manager by profession, but I fear that I will not find a Job with that Skill in SA. However I see plenty of Jobs in Sydney and Melbourn for my Skill. As per the rule I believe I am not supposed to work or live in any other part of the Country. What Should I DO ? 

Please help.:fingerscrossed:


----------

